# New from Ohio



## LuvCaesar (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Tammy welcome to the forum! Why thank you Tammy!

Gee not even one reply welcoming me Hmmm??? Should I take it personal?:-(


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 

I'm sure someone here can help you out with finding a good joint suppliment. I would post something in the health section. I myself don't know much about them. 

I totally agree with you on the fact that horses teach you a lot about responsibility and confidence. It sure helped me out! Your kids are very lucky to have you 

Have fun posting!


----------



## LuvCaesar (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome...sorry didn't mean to sound like a smart allic just had my lil' feelins hurt I guess...

I will definately post my supplement question in the health section, I thought of that after I typed it.

Thanks again and I look forward to talking to you more.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi!!!!!!! im Zoe


----------

